# Interesting info About Kim Kardashian



## fanofdimensions (Sep 25, 2008)

I didnt know where to post this since I usually don't post stuff like this but it seemed interesting so...moderators please move it if it don't belong here.

anyway...

although I tend to like bbws best, I've always liked looking at Kim Kardashian because of that nice shelf butt she has. What I didnt' know is that she fits into a size 27 pair of jeans!

http://www.kimkardashian.com/2008/09/see-i-told-you.php

Anytime there's a media personality that even comes close to avoiding the size zero cookie cutter, I pay attention. Sure, she's probably one of those people who is famous mostly for being rich or something, and there are like, way many amazing women here at dimensions or in the media (i.e. Velvet D'amour's amazing hips on the runway in Paris, etc). but still I was shocked.


----------



## vermillion (Sep 25, 2008)

i'm sure her 27 and my 27 are quite different...
lol
cute vid though


----------



## sweet&fat (Sep 25, 2008)

Those jeans go by waist size, i.e. her size 27s mean that she has approx. a 27" waist. J brand, for example, runs from a 24 to a 36.


----------



## LalaCity (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry to burst your bubble...(pun intended)

But size 27 jeans translates to, like, a dress-size 4.


----------



## Suze (Sep 25, 2008)

she is super tiny.

her butt just looks huge because the rest of her is so small.


----------



## sweet&fat (Sep 25, 2008)

regardless, it is a nice butt!


----------



## Suze (Sep 25, 2008)

it sure is! 
she i extremely good looking all over imo.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah, her size 26/27 is not a size 26 women's jeans. The waist of those jeans is smaller than one pant leg of my jeans and I am a size 24


----------



## Tad (Sep 25, 2008)

Up until around the time we got married, I recall that for my wife pants were often sized in a way that was basically 20 bigger than "dress size" (and most sizes seemed to be in odd numbers). So this would be equal to dress size 7.

Somewhere along the line this seems to have become much less common, and sizes now seem to mostly be on the even digit (i.e. things used to be highlighted as a size 11, and say in the small print size 11/12. Now they just seem to usually say size 12).

What does it all mean? That women's clothing sizes are a strange world unto themselves!


----------



## LalaCity (Sep 25, 2008)

edx said:


> What does it all mean? That women's clothing sizes are a strange world unto themselves!



Ain' that the truth!


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 25, 2008)

I've heard about this chick before, but I didn't know what she looked like. Always heard she had this giant ass though.

To be honest, I'm kind of underwhelmed with the size of it. It's nice, but the way people carry on whenever I hear her name I thought it was supposed be just 

HUGE and not merely kinda big.


----------



## rockhound225 (Sep 25, 2008)

To be honest, I don't have the faintest clue as to who Kim Kardashian is, aside from some celebreality person. What exactly is she supposed to be known for?


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 25, 2008)

rockhound225 said:


> To be honest, I don't have the faintest clue as to who Kim Kardashian is, aside from some celebreality person. What exactly is she supposed to be known for?



Just like you thought she is just a celebreality star like Paris Hilton. Her Dad was one of O.J. Simpson's lawyers during his infamous murder trial, and her Mom is now married to Bruce Jenner.She and her family have a reality show on VH1 or E channel I can't remember which. She is also unfortunately for her, known for a sex tape of her and her former boyfriend at the time that was released on the internet.


----------



## LalaCity (Sep 25, 2008)

JiminOR said:


> I've heard about this chick before, but I didn't know what she looked like. Always heard she had this giant ass though.
> 
> To be honest, I'm kind of underwhelmed with the size of it. It's nice, but the way people carry on whenever I hear her name I thought it was supposed be just
> 
> HUGE and not merely kinda big.



Yeah, but it's pretty damn badonkadonk for Hollywood, you must admit.


----------



## Totmacher (Sep 25, 2008)

I think the first clue something was up was that the jeans were so tight on her. If she had an unusually large backside wouldn't the legs be baggier?



LalaCity said:


> Yeah, but it's pretty damn badonkadonk for Hollywood, you must admit.


 ... and IMHO, that is just sad. What about the, "token fat girl" actresses?



sugar and spice said:


> Just like you thought she is just a celebreality star like Paris Hilton. Her Dad was one of O.J. Simpson's lawyers during his infamous murder trial, and her Mom is now married to Bruce Jenner.She and her family have a reality show on VH1 or E channel I can't remember which. She is also unfortunately for her, known for a sex tape of her and her former boyfriend at the time that was released on the internet.



Oh, see here I thought she was known for being Britney Spear's hairdresser - someone told me that and it made as much sense as anything else I'd heard that day so it stuck. Thanks for the info.


----------



## LalaCity (Sep 26, 2008)

I think she's pretty bootylicious, actually...It really is a rather amazing ass, given her overall petiteness...


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 26, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Just like you thought she is just a celebreality star like Paris Hilton. Her Dad was one of O.J. Simpson's lawyers during his infamous murder trial, and her Mom is now married to Bruce Jenner.She and her family have a reality show on VH1 or E channel I can't remember which. She is also unfortunately for her, known for a sex tape of her and her former boyfriend at the time that was released on the internet.



I only know her for her ass.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Sep 26, 2008)

oh THAT size 27....


----------



## LalaCity (Sep 26, 2008)

Obviously, a real BBW's ass could run circles around that booty -- but there _is_ something kinda magical about it...it's the angling, the way it's cantilevered out over the sidewalk, and all.


Paris Hilton infamously slammed her "friend's" posterior some months back:

Paris Hilton was asked on a Las Vegas morning radio talk show What would you rather have, Jessica Simpsons rack or Kim Kardashians ass? and she answered I would not want that, thats gross thats disgusting. She then said she liked her own boobs and that she thinks Jessicas are too big. One of the DJs tried to clarify You just said Kim Kardashians ass is gross, and Paris answered Yeah, I did it reminds me of cottage cheese inside of a big trash bag. 

She later apologized:

I was just joking around and I made a stupid joke. I felt _reeeaaally_ bad afterward, so I contacted Kim and apologized. It was a silly thing to say. Kims hot! 

OMG! That's the end of those BFF's, I guess.


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 26, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> I think she's pretty bootylicious, actually...It really is a rather amazing ass, given her overall petiteness...


 
But her ass looked nothing like that when she was trying on those pants?

Yeah, now that is a big ol' ass. Now I can see what everybody's been talking about.


----------



## LalaCity (Sep 26, 2008)

JiminOR said:


> But her ass looked nothing like that when she was trying on those pants?
> 
> Yeah, now that is a big ol' ass. Now I can see what everybody's been talking about.



I think the jeans were deceptively tight and compacting...quite a different story when the cheeks are allowed to blossom into their full glory.


----------



## lovebbws13 (Sep 26, 2008)

For one, I LOVE Kim Kardashian's ass. And she's pretty hot on top of that. I bet if she started gaining weight, the majority of it would go to her ass before anywhere else. 

Just for the hell of it, someone should do a morph of her.


----------



## fanofdimensions (Sep 26, 2008)

For some reason I thought it was a "real" size 27....oh well...



LalaCity said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble...(pun intended)
> 
> But size 27 jeans translates to, like, a dress-size 4.


----------



## BigBeautifulRed (Sep 26, 2008)

I think thats european size lol


----------



## exile in thighville (Sep 27, 2008)

Kim's probably my token thin celebrity of choice. I think it would be hard for anyone, regardless of preference to deny she's very cute. Soft features, nice shape for a skinnie.

And she digs anal!


----------



## furious styles (Sep 27, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> Kim's probably my token thin celebrity of choice. I think it would be hard for anyone, regardless of preference to deny she's very cute. Soft features, nice shape for a skinnie.
> 
> And she digs anal!



i don't think she's very cute.


----------



## exile in thighville (Sep 27, 2008)

I've tried to meet non-fa friends in the middle on her and they've called her too big. Their consensus is usually Anne Hathaway, who bores me.


----------



## olwen (Sep 27, 2008)

This whole ass thing just confuses me. I just don't get how mixed up the different standards are for white women and non white women. Seems like I get all these messages from fashion mags and hollywood and whatnot that thick lips (something minorities have naturally) are desirable, but if a white woman does have naturally thick lips she's a freak. Same with asses. It's okay for JLo to have an ass and suddenelly white women want JLo's ass, but then another non white woman has an ass that is comparable to JLos and it's not okay? How can they covet and despise these things simultaneously? It's like they want it both ways. If Paris Hilton did have a big ass what would the consensus be? Am I reading this wrong? Is it or is it not okay for Kardashian to have an ass? Not sure what the point of the video is....am I way off the mark here? Can someone explain it?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 27, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> I've tried to meet non-fa friends in the middle on her and they've called her too big. Their consensus is usually Anne Hathaway, who bores me.



Too big? What the fuck? She's like, a size four.


----------



## furious styles (Sep 27, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Too big? What the fuck? She's like, a size four.



srsly. that's lols. i just think she isn't pretty, body regardless. i don't really know anything about her but she seems somewhat vapid as well.

and also lol @ coming to a consensus at Anne Hathaway. that's like coming to a consensus between a Lamborghini and Honda at a Toyota.


----------



## William (Sep 27, 2008)

A person needs a degree in Math to deal with Womens clothes sizes 

William




LalaCity said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble...(pun intended)
> 
> But size 27 jeans translates to, like, a dress-size 4.


----------



## LalaCity (Sep 28, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> I've tried to meet non-fa friends in the middle on her and they've called her too big. Their consensus is usually Anne Hathaway, who bores me.



Too big? Wow...what has happened to men in this society?


----------



## lipmixgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

hi all,

just a fyi... i did my research and found that a size "26" and size "27" translate respectively to sizes "2" and "3" in women's sizes... 

if j-jeans made a size to fit me, i'd be a size "56"...


don't get me wrong - Kardashian is a hot skinnie... but honestly, i think that from time to time she very well may wear booty-padding (like a padded bra) to get such a large derriere... 

when you look at the video, her tush fits the jeans... nothing really extraordinary...


----------



## Emma (Sep 28, 2008)

fanofdimensions said:


> For some reason I thought it was a "real" size 27....oh well...



What? How??


----------



## GWARrior (Sep 28, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> I've tried to meet non-fa friends in the middle on her and they've called her too big. Their consensus is usually Anne Hathaway, who bores me.



Actually, I find Anne Hathaway way more attractive than Kim Kardashian.

Kim just kinda comes off as petty and ditzy and Im not a huge fan of the globs of make-up she wears. Anne is not only naturally beautiful, but seems like a really sweet, intelligent person.


----------



## exile in thighville (Sep 28, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> Actually, I find Anne Hathaway way more attractive than Kim Kardashian.
> 
> Kim just kinda comes off as petty and ditzy and Im not a huge fan of the globs of make-up she wears. Anne is not only naturally beautiful, but seems like a really sweet, intelligent person.



Yeah, too bad "tasteful" girl next door types with no unique features put me to sleep. She too likes anal, though.


----------



## exile in thighville (Sep 28, 2008)

lipmixgirl said:


> but honestly, i think that from time to time she very well may wear booty-padding (like a padded bra) to get such a large derriere...
> 
> when you look at the video, her tush fits the jeans... nothing really extraordinary...



Aris, I could lend you the sex tape if you want...


----------



## exile in thighville (Sep 28, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Too big? What the fuck? She's like, a size four.



White straight class-conscious skinny admirers won't admit to wanting anything more decadent for fear of...their job...maybe? My only friend who openly pines for even big tits is latino.


----------



## Mokojumbie (Sep 28, 2008)

Eh, even from the perspective of a slim girl, her booty is pretty decent, but not in the least mind blowing. I will say she's attractive though


----------



## GWARrior (Sep 28, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> Yeah, too bad "tasteful" girl next door types with no unique features put me to sleep. She too likes anal, though.



yea that is too bad.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Sep 30, 2008)

Well, until I read this thread, I didn't have the slightest idea who this girl was and why I should be interested in her. I'd heard of her and seen about 30 seconds of her TV show and that's about it.

She seems to be a skinny chick with a nice butt. I see them all the time during my normal day.

I'm still not impressed enough to want to know about her daily affairs and how big her butt supposedly is.


Dennis


----------



## bbwpimp (Oct 1, 2008)

rockhound225 said:


> To be honest, I don't have the faintest clue as to who Kim Kardashian is, aside from some celebreality person. What exactly is she supposed to be known for?



Well her father was one of OJ simpsons dream team lawyers and her step fathe is former weaties spokes model bruce jenner.


----------



## bbwpimp (Oct 1, 2008)

And also I think J-LO & kim and most of the latinaz you se at car shows, have ass apeal when you have the ass sitting under a much smaller waist.
for me that even goes for big girls, if you have a 40 inch waist I like to see a 60 inch hips and ass under it.
but if you have a 20 inch waist a 35-40 inch hip and ass will do and so on.
like I say, I like women of all sizes, I look at shape not size.
Below is an example she goes by the name latinspice
I read on her site once that she was over 256lbs.

I guess its put together well. 

View attachment bbwlatina.jpg


View attachment bbwlatina07.jpg


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Oct 1, 2008)

rockhound225 said:


> To be honest, I don't have the faintest clue as to who Kim Kardashian is, aside from some celebreality person. What exactly is she supposed to be known for?



a big ass and a sex tape are her claims to fame


----------



## Cogs (Oct 1, 2008)

That whole family is a bunch of goofballs. The older sisters are adults but act like tweeners. Bruce Jenner makes my skin crawl. The wife was married to one of OJ Simpson's lawyers. What exactly does this group contribute to society? It seems that every family featured on "E" and VH-1 are disfunctional. Witness the Osbournes and the Hogans.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Oct 1, 2008)

and I have this theory about the celebreality families...The more dogs you have the more dysfunctional the family


----------



## matt82 (Oct 5, 2008)

she is hott for sure. her ass size depends on how recently she's been on the new fad diet of the month. she'll loose a little weight and it gets smaller then she'll gain it all back


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Oct 5, 2008)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> and I have this theory about the celebreality families...The more dogs you have the more dysfunctional the family





Oh crap...I am so screwed.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 8, 2008)

Holy CRAP. That's a HUGE Butt compared to such a ITSY BITSY girl. @[email protected]; 


[Sorry. I'm a fan of the Breasts, not Butts.]


----------

